# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Deklarata historike, Erdogan: Vrasja e armenëve, çnjerëzore

## Xhuxhumaku

*Deklarata historike, Erdogan: Vrasja e armenëve, çnjerëzore*

Nga Redaktor/K.S {24/04/2014}

ERDOGANTurqia ka bërë një hap përpara drejt normalizimit të raporteve me fqinjin e tyre armen, pas deklaratës së Kryeministrit Erdogan se vrasja e popullisë armene në vitin 1915 ishte çnjerëzore. Armenia pretendon se ushtarët otoman gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore kanë vrarë rreth 1.5 milion armen, por zyrtarët turq e kanë refuzuar gjithmonë këtë shifër dhe nuk kanë pranuar që ndaj popullsisë armene të jetë ushtruar genocid. Në prag të përvjetorit të 99-të të vdekjeve të kontestuara gjerësisht, Erdogan si kurrë më parë ka lëshuar një deklarat në 9 gjuhë të botës, përfshi edhe gjuhën armene, ku ka ripërsëritur thirrjet e kaluara për dialog mes dy vendeve, si dhe ngritjen e një komisioni historik për të vërtetuar gjithçka në lidhje me vrasjet. Zyrtarë të qeverisë turke thanë se ishte hera e parë që një kryeministër turk ka ofruar ngushëllime të tilla të sinqerta, dhe e përshkruan deklaratën si një hap historik. Incidentet e Luftës së Parë Botërore, janë dhimbje të përbashkëta. Ne dëshirojmë që armenët të cilët e humbën jetën e tyre në fillim të shekullit 20, të prehen në paqe. U shprehim ngushëllimet më të sinqerta nipërve dhe mbesave të tyre. Duke qenë se kemi kaluar ngjarje, të cilat kanë sjellë pasoja çnjerëzore, siç ishte edhe zhvendosja, gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore, nuk duhet të lejojmë që turqit dhe armenët të mos krijojnë qëndrime reciprokisht njerëzore dhe të dhimbshme mes njëri-tjetrit, ka deklaruar Erdogan.

Shumë shtete perëndimore përfshirë SHBA-në, i kanë konsideruar vrasjet e popullisë armene si genocid, duke shkaktuar probleme të shumta me Turqinë. Franca në drejtimin e Sarkozy ka qënë një prej kritikuesve më të mëdhenj brenda Bashkimit Europian, për qëndrimin e mbajtur nga Turqia për çështjen në fjalë.

http://mapo.al/2014/04/deklarata-his...ve-cnjerezore/

----------


## Meriamun

Kur Turqia ishte e sulmuar nga te gjitha anet, atehere Armenet ashtu tepke si vellezerit e tyre cetnike ne Serbi dhe Mal te Zi apo shushunjat e Napolon Zerves ne Greqi, filluan te vrasin civilet neper shpia, dmth gra, pleq dhe femije sepre burrat dhe djemt e ri ishin ne front. Atehere cfare ndodhi? Ndodhi ajo qe mund te ndodhte ne te gjitha vendet e botes. Te jesh komshiu im per 500 vjet dhe ne kohe lufte te ngrihesh te me vrasesh baben, nenen, dhe femijet, me vjen keq por edhe une dy duart per nje koke i kam. Edhe une ku te zej do te bej fertele, ose me mire pershesh. Keshtuqe kjo mbetet thjesht nje deklerate politike sepse genocid do te thote kur behet nga strukturat e shtetit por jo atehere kur populli ne zemerim e siper hakmerret ngaqe u jane vrare njerezit e aferm.

Genocid pershembull ishte rasti i Bosnjes dhe Kosoves apo I Camerise, ne te cilat vellezerit e Armeneve, dmth Serbet dhe Greket, me programe monstruoze perdoren milicine, makinen ushtarake, te burgosur dhe njerez te hurit dhe litarit, te strehuar ne manastire dhe te bekuar nga lloj lloj hiresish, masakruan pa meshire njerez te pafajshem dhe shuan me qindra mijera endrra dhe deshira feminore.

----------


## jarigas

Meriamun, ke edhe fakte per kete tezen tende me kundershtim me tere boten, apo thjesht solidaritet me turkun?!

----------


## Meriamun

Kam fakte qindra mijera turq qe kam njohur nga ato zona te cilet shprehimisht thone se absolutisht nuk kane pasur asnje problem me Armenet deri atehere kur Turqia u sulmua ne te gjitha anet dhe burrat dhe djemt e ri shkuan ne front ndersa fshatrat Armene sulmuan me cinizmin dhe pabesine me te madhe, duke vrare femije, gra dhe te moshuar, dhe atehere shume veta u hakmoren sepse nuk te fal kush ti vrasesh nenen dhe femijet. Por cfare ndodhi, ushtria dhe policia turke i mori nen mbrojtje qe ti shpetonin hakmarrjes.
Nuk e kane turqit mentalitetin e genocidit, keto lloj gjerash jane tregues i perbashket, per shtete si vellezerit e Armeneve dmth Serbia, Greqia, Rusia etjere.

Keto lloj pislleqesh se gjoja na eshte bere genocid ndaj armeneve i pretendon Franca, shtet i cili ka mbi kurriz me miliona krime dhe monstruozitete. Shume here bota thote qe, katrani zbardhellon, por katrani eshte i zi, sado te mundohen ta bejne te bardhe.

----------


## jarigas

I dashur Meriamun!! Fakti se ti ke njohur(pak i besueshem per te mos thene "fare") qindra mijera turq deshmitarr okulare te ketyre "pabesive te paarsyeshme armene" ndaj grave dhe femijeve turq, nderkohe qe bota ka fakte mbi vrasjen e te paktes nje gjysem milioni armene dhe deportimin e miliona te tjereve, a nuk mendon edhe ti se kane pesha te ndryshme ne kandarin e historise?!?!
Te krahasosh pastaj, nen driten e bindjes tende te njeanshme filoturke, armenet me greket dhe serbet, eshte si te krahasosh "kosovaret" me palestinezet e sotem apo shqiptaret me turqit, dmth nje krahasim idiot!!!
E megjithate, ti sillesh si nje filoserb kur e pyesin nese serbet kane synuar ndonjehere "gjenocidin" ndaj kosovareve: pergjigja do te ishte pikerisht "kam njohur qindra mijera serbe qe gjate pushtimit osman kane pare shqiptaret te vrasin gra e femije serbe pabesisht e madje e kane bere edhe nen komunizem"!!!
Edhe sikur te jesh turk(a je i tille?), do te ishe me i kujdesshem ne trajtimin e historise bazuar vetem ne ndjenjen kombetare....!!

----------


## Meriamun

Ti thua bota ka fakte, cilet fakte, per cfare faktesh behet fjale? Mos kujton ti se njerezit jane injorante dhe behen kollaj pre e blegerimave dhe pellimave te Sakozys apo ndonje sharlatani tjeter. Une po te them cfare me kane thene ata qe kane humbur te afermit e tyre nen furine e pabesise Armene. Ndersa ti mua po me permend fakte, nderkohe qe je ti i cili duhet ti sjellesh faktet. Meqe po akuzon se paska pasur genocid ndaj armeneve atehere bujrum urdhero silli faktet ketu ti lexojme dhe shikojme te gjithe. Na verteto ketu qe ka qene shteti turk i asaj kohe i cili ka vrare armenet. Po ta perseris edhe njehere me qellim informimin sepse une kam punuar me turqit dhe e di shume mire kete gje, madje di edhe dicka tjeter qe kur revanshi dhe urrejtja e kishes katolike ne Spanje u vuri fshesen judenjve, ishte Perandoria Osmane qe i priti dhe i sistemoj. Nuk eshte ne mentalitetin e turqeve, berja e genocideve. 

Me brockulla, blegerima, hingellima dhe mjaullima nuk mund te akuzosh nje komb per genocid. Keto gjera duan fakte dhe prova shume te forta. Duhen varre masive, furra si ata te Gjermanise apo fakte te gjalla si Srebenica dhe Drenica, Cameria, Hoti dhe Gruda te bera nga vellezerit e Armeneve, apo akoma sot e kesaj dite me qindra mijera veta ne listat e te humburve te varrosur kudi se ku, plage per shpirtin e qindra mijera nenave dhe motrave.

----------


## Le dévoué

Deklarat e ngutur kjo e Erdoganit. Armenet kan be aleanc me ruset per ta sulmuar Islamizmin nga mbrenda, por nuk eshte faji i askujt qe atyre i'a qiti "dallash" !

S'ka gjenocid ! Ata jan vra si rrebel !

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Kur Turqia ishte e sulmuar nga te gjitha anet, atehere Armenet ashtu tepke si vellezerit e tyre cetnike ne Serbi dhe Mal te Zi apo shushunjat e Napolon Zerves ne Greqi, filluan te vrasin civilet neper shpia, dmth gra, pleq dhe femije sepre burrat dhe djemt e ri ishin ne front. Atehere cfare ndodhi? Ndodhi ajo qe mund te ndodhte ne te gjitha vendet e botes. Te jesh komshiu im per 500 vjet dhe ne kohe lufte te ngrihesh te me vrasesh baben, nenen, dhe femijet, me vjen keq por edhe une dy duart per nje koke i kam. Edhe une ku te zej do te bej fertele, ose me mire pershesh. Keshtuqe kjo mbetet thjesht nje deklerate politike sepse genocid do te thote kur behet nga strukturat e shtetit por jo atehere kur populli ne zemerim e siper hakmerret ngaqe u jane vrare njerezit e aferm.
> 
> Genocid pershembull ishte rasti i Bosnjes dhe Kosoves apo I Camerise, ne te cilat vellezerit e Armeneve, dmth Serbet dhe Greket, me programe monstruoze perdoren milicine, makinen ushtarake, te burgosur dhe njerez te hurit dhe litarit, te strehuar ne manastire dhe te bekuar nga lloj lloj hiresish, masakruan pa meshire njerez te pafajshem dhe shuan me qindra mijera endrra dhe deshira feminore.


Pardje u dash ta perkthej nje shkrim mbi vrasjen e nje djali nga llaskarca e shkupit ne vitin 1992 ne Bijeljine te Bosnjes nga forcat paramilitare te arkanit.......6 jave ka qendruar trupi i tije ne lumin sava deri qe e kane terhjek, tek ne 2004 i eshte dorrezuar familjes kufoma per ta varros.....

Prapeseprap, HAKMARJE kollektive nuk ka......padrejtesia mbetet padrejtesi. Per nje vrasje sheriati kerkon deshmitare OKULARE.....gjykime mbi indicie nuk njeh sheriati !!!..........Turqise kjo mesele nuk i rrin kot si hije pas......nuk eshte edhe per turp ajo pune, turqia moderne ka punuar me ligje europjane.......qe se pari stergjysherit tane i luftonin me kryengritjet e shumta qe i kemi ne folklorin tone te kultivuara....


me nderime

----------

Meriamun (25-04-2014)

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Deklarat e ngutur kjo e Erdoganit. Armenet kan be aleanc me ruset per ta sulmuar Islamizmin nga mbrenda, por nuk eshte faji i askujt qe atyre i'a qiti "dallash" !
> 
> S'ka gjenocid ! Ata jan vra si rrebel !


Dhe ???....islami, se paku ai qe na ka mesuar Pejgamberi alejhiselam, nuk meson keshtu !!!..............mos e bjer deri ne ate moment te ta bejne zi dynjane !!!, kush e leshon rrugen e Allahut ate e pret kjo mesele.....osmanet u reformuan me "idete" dhe planet e francuzeve, na u bene allafranga....dhe allafranga i solli ne ate derrexhe.....Allahu i ZEVENDESON popujt....shume thjeshte kjo mesele. Padrejtesia mbetet aman prap PADREJTESI....imani i forte, lojalitet i sigurte....nuk njeh kot islami munafikllekun....nuk i ke kot sherbimet sekrete, nuk e ke kot graden me te larte te xhenetit per shehidin.....kjo dynja eshte vetem nje loje.....puno per te dale cdohere, cdokohe, cdomoment FITIMTARE....muslimanet jane FITIMTARE....ne jemi LUANA nuk jemi DELE....osmaneve ju thane, beheni DELE.....dhe i hengri UJKU....


selam

----------


## Nuh Musa

> I dashur Meriamun!! Fakti se ti ke njohur(pak i besueshem per te mos thene "fare") qindra mijera turq deshmitarr okulare te ketyre "pabesive te paarsyeshme armene" ndaj grave dhe femijeve turq, nderkohe qe bota ka fakte mbi vrasjen e te paktes nje gjysem milioni armene dhe deportimin e miliona te tjereve, a nuk mendon edhe ti se kane pesha te ndryshme ne kandarin e historise?!?!
> Te krahasosh pastaj, nen driten e bindjes tende te njeanshme filoturke, armenet me greket dhe serbet, eshte si te krahasosh "kosovaret" me palestinezet e sotem apo shqiptaret me turqit, dmth nje krahasim idiot!!!
> E megjithate, ti sillesh si nje filoserb kur e pyesin nese serbet kane synuar ndonjehere "gjenocidin" ndaj kosovareve: pergjigja do te ishte pikerisht "kam njohur qindra mijera serbe qe gjate pushtimit osman kane pare shqiptaret te vrasin gra e femije serbe pabesisht e madje e kane bere edhe nen komunizem"!!!
> Edhe sikur te jesh turk(a je i tille?), do te ishe me i kujdesshem ne trajtimin e historise bazuar vetem ne ndjenjen kombetare....!!


Ok...mire....do te pritje turqia e sodit beneficione po qe se te leshonte pe ne kete loje hamami ???....per cfare arsye ta beje nje gje te tille, kur ne politiken DITORE globale kjo as kerkohet, e as pritet nga dikush ???....pse turqia te leshoje pe ???


tungi

----------


## ane

> Kur Turqia ishte e sulmuar nga te gjitha anet, atehere Armenet ashtu tepke si vellezerit e tyre cetnike ne Serbi dhe Mal te Zi apo shushunjat e Napolon Zerves ne Greqi, filluan te vrasin civilet neper shpia, dmth gra, pleq dhe femije sepre burrat dhe djemt e ri ishin ne front. Atehere cfare ndodhi? Ndodhi ajo qe mund te ndodhte ne te gjitha vendet e botes. Te jesh komshiu im per 500 vjet dhe ne kohe lufte te ngrihesh te me vrasesh baben, nenen, dhe femijet, me vjen keq por edhe une dy duart per nje koke i kam. Edhe une ku te zej do te bej fertele, ose me mire pershesh. Keshtuqe kjo mbetet thjesht nje deklerate politike sepse genocid do te thote kur behet nga strukturat e shtetit por jo atehere kur populli ne zemerim e siper hakmerret ngaqe u jane vrare njerezit e aferm.
> 
> Genocid pershembull ishte rasti i Bosnjes dhe Kosoves apo I Camerise, ne te cilat vellezerit e Armeneve, dmth Serbet dhe Greket, me programe monstruoze perdoren milicine, makinen ushtarake, te burgosur dhe njerez te hurit dhe litarit, te strehuar ne manastire dhe te bekuar nga lloj lloj hiresish, masakruan pa meshire njerez te pafajshem dhe shuan me qindra mijera endrra dhe deshira feminore.


Pra gjenocidi nuk paska ndodhur dhe  Erdogani e paska pranuar ashtu kot  :Mos: 
Tani e kuptoj pse ka aq shume barcoleta per policet :perqeshje:

----------


## Meriamun

> Pra gjenocidi nuk paska ndodhur dhe  Erdogani e paska pranuar ashtu kot 
> Tani e kuptoj pse ka aq shume barcoleta per policet


Tani e kuptova edhe une pse ka kaq shume barcaleta per k.urvat.
Kur te citosh shkrimet e mia, meso te shkruash dhe llogjikosh si njeri, mos me fol mua sikur te jesh nen efekt te kajmakut derrit perzier me raki. Erdogani nuk thote ne asnje vend qe kemi te bejme me genocid, por cfare te besh qe ti lexon me vesh dhe mendon me sume.

Ik kruju tani, ose shko tek prifti nqs nuk mundesh vete.

----------


## Le dévoué

> Dhe ???....islami, se paku ai qe na ka mesuar Pejgamberi alejhiselam, nuk meson keshtu !!!..............mos e bjer deri ne ate moment te ta bejne zi dynjane !!!, kush e leshon rrugen e Allahut ate e pret kjo mesele.....osmanet u reformuan me "idete" dhe planet e francuzeve, na u bene allafranga....dhe allafranga i solli ne ate derrexhe.....Allahu i ZEVENDESON popujt....shume thjeshte kjo mesele. Padrejtesia mbetet aman prap PADREJTESI....imani i forte, lojalitet i sigurte....nuk njeh kot islami munafikllekun....nuk i ke kot sherbimet sekrete, nuk e ke kot graden me te larte te xhenetit per shehidin.....kjo dynja eshte vetem nje loje.....puno per te dale cdohere, cdokohe, cdomoment FITIMTARE....muslimanet jane FITIMTARE....ne jemi LUANA nuk jemi DELE....osmaneve ju thane, beheni DELE.....dhe i hengri UJKU....
> 
> 
> selam


Alejkum Selam Nuh,

Nuk jam duke i be te ndershem xhonturqit, por as nuk mund ta pranoj viktimizimin e armeneve ngase ata kan luftu, dhe kete luft e kan humbur sikurse do e kishin humbur kunder çdo kujt qe ndizte rrebelim mbrenda mureve te Perandorise.   

Ata lidhen pakt me Rusin, e Turqia ne luft me Rusin,... si doja kishe be ti ? Do i kishe meshirue edhe pse te luftonin ?!

----------


## ATMAN

NJË GJENOCID I PAQENË

Një gjenocid i paqenë dhe tradhtia e popullit besnik.

Mund të thuhet se armenët kanë ngrënë ajkën e kohërave më të fuqishme të Perandorisë Osmane. Armenët, të cilët Sulltan Mehmeti II i kishte emërtuar si “popull besnik”, në krahasim me pakicat e tjera gjithmonë janë mbajtur në pëllëmbë të dorës. Ata kanë qenë te përjashtuar nga shërbimi ushtarak dhe pjesërisht edhe nga taksat, kanë bërë karrierë deri në postet më të larta të shtetit duke u bërë deputetë, ministra dhe pashallarë.

Në fillim të viteve 1900, kur Perandoria Osmane po dobësohej, me ndikimin edhe të Revolucionit Francez kemi fuqizimin e rrymave nacionaliste. Komunitetet armene me ndikimin e kësaj rryme dhe të fuqive të huaja nisën të tradhtojnë shtetin, nga i cili deri atëherë kishin parë vetëm dashamirësi.

1)”Horizon”, organi mediatik i Komitetit Tashnak do të shkruante: “Armenët u rreshtuan pranë Shteteve të Antantës pa ngurrimin më të vogël, të gjitha fuqitë që dispononin i vendosën në shërbim të Rusisë; përveç kësaj ata kishin formuar edhe regjimente me forca vullnetare”.

2)Qarkorja që Komiteti u dërgonte strukturave vendore shkruante: "Kur rusët të kenë kaluar kufirin dhe kur ushtritë osmane të kenë filluar të tërhiqen në çdo vend duhet të nxiten kryengritjet popullore, ushtarët osmanë duhet të vendosen në mesin e dy zjarreve. Ndërsa në rast se ushtritë osmane do të përparojnë, atëherë ushtarët armenë duhet të braktisin repartet e tyre duke marrë me vete armët dhe të bashkohen me rusët”.

3) Një anëtar i Komitetit në fjalimin që ka mbajtur në Kongresin Kombëtar Armen të zhvilluar në Tbilis ka thënë: "Rusia për të siguruar armatimin e armenëve që ishin nënshtetas osmanë dhe për ti çuar ata në kryengritje para fillimit të luftës kishte dhuruar 142.900 rubla"

4) Në një telegraf dërguar organizatës nga Komiteti Hinçak thuhet: "Për fitoren e Shteteve të Antantës dhe në veçanti të Rusisë, në cilësinë e aleatit tonë, do të përpiqemi me të gjitha forcat dhe do të ndihmojmë me çdo lloj mjeti”.

5) Deputeti i vilajetit të Vanit në Parlamentin Osman, Papazjan në një komunikatë thotë: “Regjimentet armene të formuara me vullnetarë në Kaukaz duhet të shtinë në dorë dhe kontrollojnë pikat kyçe në zonat ata jetojnë duke vepruar si trupat pararojë të ushtrive ruse dhe duhet të bashkohen menjëherë me regjimentet armene që do të përparojnë në tokat e Anadollit”.

Dhe me të vërtetë Rusia është një nga përgjegjësit kryesorë të kësaj çështjeje. Synimi i saj ka qenë që duke vepruar sikur ishte në mbrojtje të armenëve që jetonin në këtë rajon të pushtojten tokat osmane të Anadollit Lindor dhe Juglindor. Cari rus që po përgatitej për të luftuar me osmanët, në një fjalim që kishte mbajtur në Kaukaz kishte thënë: “Armenët nga çdo vend i botës vrapojnë për ti shërbyer me gjakun e tyre fitores së forcave ruse, vrapojnë për t’u bashkuar me radhët e ushtrisë së lavdishme ruse.… Le të valëvitet i lirë flamuri rus në Çanakala dhe Stamboll. Le të fitojnë lirinë popujt që jetojnë nën sundimin turk”. Si përfundim në Luftën e Parë Botërore në tokat osmane Rusia hyri me mbështetjen e armenëve, të cilëve ajo u kishte premtuar pavarësinë.

Kurse Anglia e dinte shumë mirë që Rusia i kishte ngulitur sytë Mesdheut dhe për të parandaluar këtë politikë ekspansioniste të Moskës përhapte gënjeshtrën se “një Armeni të pavarur mund ta krijonte vetëm ajo”.

Edhe Franca, e cila vraponte pas ëndrrës për koloni të reja, nga njëra anë armenët mundohej ti tërhiqte drejt vetes duke i konvertuar në katolikë, kurse nga ana tjetër i nxiste ata me retorika nacionaliste, me qëllim për ti përdorur për synimet e saj politike dhe tregtare.

Në nëntor të 1914-s, kur Shteti Osman hyri në luftë, ushtarët armenë me detyrë për të mbrojtur kufirin lindor të perandorisë dezertuan dhe u bashkuan me ushtrinë ruse. Me këta u bashkuan më pas edhe deputetët e Erzurum-it dhe Van-it, Garo Pastërmaxhijan dhe Papazian. Ushtria Osmane po merrte me të vërtetë një goditje pas shpine. Fshatrat turke u dogjën, turqit që u rastisën nëpër rrugë u vranë e u masakruan. Rrugët e Erzurum-it, Van-it de të qyteteve të tjera të Anadollit Lindor ishin mbushur me kufomat e turqve të vrarë nga repartet ushtarake armeno-ruse. Në prill të vitit 1915 armenët morën qytetin e Van-it dhe ia dorëzuan atë ushtrisë ruse.

Në këto kushte, Qeveria Osmane, edhe pse vonë, duhet të bënte diçka. Pikësëpari paralajmëroi deputetët, anëtarët e Komiteteve Tashnak dhe Hinçak, Patrikun Armen, të cilët ishin edhe përfaqësuesit e parisë së armenëve, por nuk mori asnjë rezultat nga këto paralajmërime. Pas këtyre zhvillimeve në 24 prill të këtij viti Porta e Lartë publikoi një qarkore me kërkesë mbylljen e këtyre komiteteve dhe arrestimin e anëtarëve dhe emrave kryesorë të tyre.

1,327 armenë, të cilët ishin liderë në zonën e Anadollit dhe i kishin nxitur armenët për kryengritje dhe i kishin shtyrë ata drejt tradhtisë, u kapën dhe u transferuan në burgjet e Ankarasë dhe Çankirisë.

Ja kështu kishte nisur gjenocidi!

Në fakt ky nuk ishte madje as internim, sepse këtyre personave nuk u ishin kufizuar as e drejta për t’u takuar e biseduar me të tjerët dhe as e drejta e lëvizjes së lirë.

Por kur sulmet armene nuk kishin të ndalur, atëherë në shtator të vitit 1915 Administrata Osmane miratoi Ligjin për Mërgimin (Tehcir), me qëllimin që armenët që kishin ngritur krye dhe që vazhdonin të godisnin pas shpine forcat turke t’i shpërngulte në mënyrë masive nga zona e luftës dhe t’i vendoste ata në një zonë tjetër të shtetit.

“I gjithë itinerari nga Tarsus-i deri në Adana ishte i mbushur plot me armenë. Duke filluar nga Adana udhëtuan me tren. Qeveria këtë punë po e drejton me përsosmëri, pavarësisht skamjes dhe vuajtjeve me të cilat ata përballen për shkak të numrit të madh të armenëve. Nuk bëhet fjalë për dhunë apo parregullsi. Mërgimtarëve u janë siguruar bileta (treni) të mjaftueshme, atyre që janë në nevojë qeveria u ka ofruar ndihmë”, kështu do të shkruante Konsulli amerikan në Mersin, Natan, në raportin që i dërgonte Ambasadorit Morgenthau.

Numri i armenëve të shpërngulur është një çështje tjetër e diskutueshme. Pala armene në fillim këtë shifër e deklaronte 300 mijë, më vonë duke pasur me vete edhe një mbështetje të jashtme, pretendon se 1,5 deri në 2,5 milionë bashkëkombës janë detyruar të mërgojnë. Tani le të japim një përgjigje të dokumentuar në lidhje me këtë çështje.

Sipas raportit që i është paraqitur Gout-it, një ministrat me kompetenca speciale të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Francës në Konferencën e Paqes, mbajtur në Paris në vitin 1919, gjithsej janë shpërngulur 600-700 mijë armenë, nga të cilët 250 mijë kanë emigruar në Kaukaz, 40 mijë në Iran, 80 mijë në Siri dhe Palestinë, 20 mijë në Mosull dhe Bagdad, shto edhe ata që kanë ardhur nga vende të ndryshme nga ato të përmendura me lart.

Për më tepër sipas regjistrave osmanë dhe anglezë në Shtetin Osman në vitin 1885 jetonin 987.887, në vitin 1914 kishte 1.161.169 dhe në vitin 1918 shteti osman numëronte 1.500.000 nënshtetas armenë. Gjatë luftës ruso-osmane Patriku Armen në Stamboll i kishte kërkuar Ambasadorit britanik territore armene dhe nga Ambasadori kishte marrë këtë përgjigje: “Mirë po thua, por popullsia juaj nuk është shumicë në asnjërin prej këtyre provincave që kërkon. Në tokat që ju i quani Armeni, ju jeni pakicë”.

Në vitin 1920 me armenët u firmos Marrëveshja e Gümrü-së. Kështu armenët pranojnë shfuqizimin e Traktatit të Paqes së Sevrës dhe deklarojnë se nuk kane pretendime territoriale ndaj Turqisë. Dhe kështu ndodhi, me marrëveshjen e nënshkruar në vitin 1921 në qytetin Kars armenët njohën edhe kufirin tokësor Turqi-Armeni.

Por çfarë ndodhi, në të njëjtin vit armenët filluan serinë e atentateve. Emrat e parë që u ekzekutuan jashtë shtetit nga armenët ishin Talat Pasha, Bahattin Shaki Beu, Xhemal Azmi Beu. Krimet kundër diplomatëve turq filluan me vrasjen e Kryekonsullit në Los Anxhelos, Mehmet Baydar në vitin 1973 dhe u shpeshtuan me krijimin e organizatës terroriste ASALA në vitin 1976. Brenda 20 vjetëve kjo organizatë realizoi atentate kundër rreth 40 diplomatëve turq.

Ja pra, në fakt kjo është e vërteta e të ashtuquajturit gjenocid armen, për të cilin çdo 24 prill bëhen përpjekje për ta bërë objekt diskutimi dhe për ta sjellë në qendër të vëmendjes.

Kjo është ajo që ka ndodhur 99 vite më parë, dhe kjo ka për të qenë edhe pas 100 vjetëve.

Nuk ka rëndësi nëse dikush i cilëson apo jo këto ngjarje si gjenocid, u jep apo jo të drejtë atyre që kanë ndodhur, fatkeqësisht të gjitha këto nuk do të mund ta ndryshojnë të vërtetën e tradhtisë së armenëve, tradhti me të cilën është përballur populli turk ndërsa ishte duke luftuar për pavarësi kundër armikut gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore, në një kohë kur armenët i kishte pranuar në gjirin e vet si “popullin më besnik”.

trt

----------

Meriamun (25-04-2014)

----------


## ane

> Tani e kuptova edhe une pse ka kaq shume barcaleta per k.urvat.
> Kur te citosh shkrimet e mia, meso te shkruash dhe llogjikosh si njeri, mos me fol mua sikur te jesh nen efekt te kajmakut derrit perzier me raki. Erdogani nuk thote ne asnje vend qe kemi te bejme me genocid, por cfare te besh qe ti lexon me vesh dhe mendon me sume.
> 
> Ik kruju tani, ose shko tek prifti nqs nuk mundesh vete.


Idiot ,as lufta e Kosoves nuk klasifikohet si gjenocid por populli eshte masakruar ..tani meqe vrasjet e popullit te Kosoves nuk klasifikohen  si gjenocid atehere nuk paskan ndodhur vrasje?

----------


## Meriamun

A je ne vete ti moj e zeze? Te kane lojtur mend e kokes? Paske roitur fare. Cfare them une dhe cfare thua ti.

Ne Kosove kemi te bejme me nje genocid te paster sepse u organizua nga kupola e qeverise kriminale te Beogradit duke perdorur makinen ushtarake, forcat paramilitare dhe cdo gje qe i erdhi duarsh per te vrare, masakruar dhe debuar popullsine e Kosoves. Ndersa ceshtja armene eshte krejt ndryshe. Ata jetonin bukur e mire ne turqi dhe ne nje dite te zeze per turqine kur vendi i tyre ishte i sulmuar nga te katerta anet dhe gjithe meshkujt ndodheshin ne front nderkohe Armenet, vellezerit e Serbeve dhe Grekeve, filluan te bejne masakra te tmerrshme ne pabesine me te madhe duke masakruar femijet dhe grate, pleqte dhe te semuret, asnje nuk i shpetoi cinizmit dhe shpirtkeqesise tyre. Atehere pati nje kunderpergjigje nga populli turk te cilet humben njerezit e afer. Pikerisht per kete kunderpergjigje kryeministri Turk, Erdogan, thote qe vrasjet ishin te tmerrshme se fundja nuk ishte mire qe te ndodhte dicka e tille, per shkak se armenet ishin te paret qe ngjyen thikat dhe cfurqet me gjak te pafajshem, grash dhe femijesh.

----------


## ane

> A je ne vete ti moj e zeze? Te kane lojtur mend e kokes? Paske roitur fare. Cfare them une dhe cfare thua ti.
> 
> Ne Kosove kemi te bejme me nje genocid te paster sepse u organizua nga kupola e qeverise kriminale te Beogradit duke perdorur makinen ushtarake, forcat paramilitare dhe cdo gje qe i erdhi duarsh per te vrare, masakruar dhe debuar popullsine e Kosoves. Ndersa ceshtja armene eshte krejt ndryshe. Ata jetonin bukur e mire ne turqi dhe ne nje dite te zeze per turqine kur vendi i tyre ishte i sulmuar nga te katerta anet dhe gjithe meshkujt ndodheshin ne front nderkohe Armenet, vellezerit e Serbeve dhe Grekeve, filluan te bejne masakra te tmerrshme ne pabesine me te madhe duke masakruar femijet dhe grate, pleqte dhe te semuret, asnje nuk i shpetoi cinizmit dhe shpirtkeqesise tyre. Atehere pati nje kunderpergjigje nga populli turk te cilet humben njerezit e afer. Pikerisht per kete kunderpergjigje kryeministri Turk, Erdogan, thote qe vrasjet ishin te tmerrshme se fundja nuk ishte mire qe te ndodhte dicka e tille, per shkak se armenet ishin te paret qe ngjyen thikat dhe cfurqet me gjak te pafajshem, grash dhe femijesh.


Vrasjet e popullesise se Kosoves nuk njihen nderkombtarisht  si akte gjenocidi pavaresisht se ishte i tille ,kupton ?!!
Edhe serbet justifikojne vrasjet ndaj popullit te Kosoves duke thene se shqiptaret kishin te gjitha te drejtat dhe jetonin si eshte me se miri bllah bllah ...bile Milosheviqi ngriti karrieren vetem per shkak te Kosoves sepse ju doli ne "ndihme" vellezve te vet serb nga "vrasesit e dhunuesit "shqiptare..

----------


## Darius

> S'ka gjenocid ! Ata jan vra si rrebel !


Cfare flet more? A e ke idene e historise apo historia per ty fillon e mbaron me kuranin? Ti dhe keta te tjeret ketu qe neper tema ulerini per njerezillek dhe paqe, miresi e dashuri, jeni nje tufe hipokritesh qe nuk njihni kufi dhe per hir te fese keni per borxh te mohoni cdo gje. Genocidi ndaj armeneve eshte jo vetem i njohur dhe i dokumentuar por dhe i pranuar boterisht.

*Genocidi Armen*

Ne vitin 1915 lideret e qeverise Turke vune ne jete nje plan per t perzene dhe masakruar armenet qe jetonin nen Perandorine Osmane. Megjithese shifrat jane te ndryshme, shumica e burimeve te informacionit bien dakort qe ishin rreth 2 milion armene qe jetonin ne Perandorine Osmane ne kohen  e masakres. Ne fillim te viete 20-te kur masakra dhe deportimi me ne fund pushoi, rreth 1.5 armene kishin vdekur dhe nje pjese e konsiderueshme ishin shperngulur me force nga vendi. Sot historianet e quajne kete veprim si nje genocis, nje fushate sistematike e paramenduar per te shfarosur nje popullate te tere. Megjithate qeveria turke ende nuk e pranon ngjarjen. Pavaresisht presionit nderkombetar dhe avokatet e drejtesise sociale ne gjithe boten, sot ne Turqi vazhdon te jete ilegale te flasesh per ate qe i ndodhi armeneve ne fillim te shekullit te 20-te. 

*Rrenjet e Genocidit - Perandoria Osmane*

Armenet ishin vendosur ne rrajonin kaukazian te Euroazise per mbi 3 mije vjet. Per nje kohe te konsiderueshme mbreteria armene ishte nje entitet i pavarur dhe ne shekullin e 4-et te eres sone ishte i pari komb ne bote qe shpalli krishterimin si fene e saj zyrtare megjithese kohe mbas kohe kontrolli fetar kaloi sa nga nje perandori ne tjetren. Gjate shekullit te 15-te Armenia ishte gllaberuar nga Perandoria Osmane. Sunduesit osmane ishin myslimane. Ata i lejuan minoritetet fetare si armenet te ruanin nje lloj autonomie por ne te njejten kohe i bene ata subjekt keqtrajtimi dhe pabarazie si qafira. Te krishteret detyroheshin te paguanin taksa me te larta se myslimanet dhe te drejtat e tyre politike apo ligjore ishin me te pakta. Megjtihe keto pengesa, komuniteti armen nen sundimin osman lulezoi. Ata ishin me te mesuar e me te pasur se fqinjet e tyre turq gje qe keta te fundit e shihnin gjithmone me inat. Ky inat vinte dhe nga dyshimi se te krishteret armene do ishin me besnike ndaj qeverive te krishtera (ajo e rusve per shembull) sesa kalifatit osman.

Keto dyshime u shtuan me shume kur Perandoria Osmane po shperbehej. Nga fundi i shekullit te 19-te, sullatni despotik turk Abdyl Hamiti II i fiksuar mbas pushtetit dhe i terbuar nga fushata e vendasve armene per te fituar te drejta themelore civile u shpreh se do e zgjidhte ceshtjen armene njehere e mire. Ne vitin 1890 ai i thote nje reporteri: "Se shpejti do i tregoj vendin armeneve. Aq mire do ja u tregoj sa do ja u heq deshiren per ambicje revolucionare."


*Masakra E Pare Armene*

Gjate viteve 1894-1896 kjo perpjekje "per tja u treguar qejfin" mori formen e nje pogromi te sanksionuar nga shteti. Ne pergjigje te nje proteste ne shkalle te gjere te armeneve ushtaraket turq dhe civile bastisen fshatra dhe qytete armene duke masakruar qytetaret e saj. Me qindra miejra armene u vrane ne keto masakra. 

*
Lindja e Xhonturqve*

Ne vitin 1908 ne Turqi erdhe ne fuqi nje qeveri e re. Nje grup reformatoresh qe e quanin veten xhonturq permbysen sulltan Hamitin dhe krijuan nje qeveri me moderne kushtetuese. Fillimisht armenet u mbushen me shprese se ata do kishin nje vend te barabarte ne kete shtet te ri por shume shpejte kuptuan se nacionalistet e ri xhonturq donin me shume se kurre te "turqizonin" perandorine. Sipas filozifise se tyre jo turqit dhe te krishteret ishin nje kercenim serioz i shtetit te ri. 


*Lufta E Pare Boterore*

Ne vitin 1914 Turqit u futen ne L1B ne krah te Gjermanise dhe perandorise Austro-Hungareze. (ne te njejten kohe autoritetet fetare osmane deklaruan xhihad ose lufte te shenjte ndaj gjithe te krishtereve pervec aleateve te tyre). Lideret ushtarake filluan te shprehen masivisht se armenet ishin tradhetare. Sipas teorise se tyre nese armenet mendonin se do fitonin pavaresine nese aleatet ishin fitues atehere ata do ishin pro luftes si aleate te armiqve. Ndersa lufta ashpersohej armenet organizuan batalione vullnetare per te ndihmuar ushtrine ruse te luftonte kunder turqve ne rrajonin e Kaukazit. Keto ngjarje si dhe dyshimi i gjeneraleve turq mbi armenet e shtuy qeverine turke te fillonte "zhvendosjen" e armeneve nga zonat e luftes ne Frontin Lindor. 


*Fillon Genocidi*

Ne 24 Prill 1915 filloi ai qe njihet si Genocidi Armen. Ate dite qeveria turke arrestoi dhe ekzekutoi disa qindra intelektuale armene. Mbas kesaj, qytetare te thjeshte armene u nxorren forcerisht nga shtepite e tyre dhe u derguan ne marshime vdekjeje drejt shkretetires se Mesapotamise pa uje e ushqime. Shpesh marshuesit i zhvishnin lakuriq dhe i detyronin te ecnin ashtu nen diellin pervelues deri sa binin ne toke te vdekur. Njerezit qe ndalonin te pushonin, vriteshin ne vend. Ne te njejten kohe xhonturqit krijuan nje Organizate Speciale e cila ne vetvehte krijoi skuadra vrasese ose batalione kasapesh qe te kryenin, sic u shpreh nje oficer, "liquidimin e elementeve te krishtere". Keto skuadra vrasese ishin te perbera nga elemente kriminale dhe ish te denuar. Ata byten njerez neper lumenj, i hidhnin nga majat e kodrave apo shkembinjve, i kryqezonin e digjnin viktimat te gjalla... Gjithe zonat rurale turke u mbushen me kufoma te armeneve. Dokumentat e kesaj kohe tregojne se gjate ketyre fushatave shume femije armene u rrembyen, konvertuan ne islam dhe ju dhane familjeve turke. Ne shume zona femrat armene perdhunoheshin dhe me pas detyroheshin te futeshin neper haremet turke si sherbetore apo skallve. Familjet myslimane u vendosen neper banesat e boshatisura dhe moren ne zoterim pronat e tyre. 

Kur genocidi mbaroi ne vitin 1922, ne Perandorine Osmane kishin mbetur vetem 388 mije armene. 


Ja si eshte e verteta historike dhe se cfare kane bere shtazet osmane (rraca me e mallkuar dhe fatkeqesia me e madhe qe i ra ne kurriz dhe popullit tone).

----------

gilberto (26-04-2014),jarigas (25-04-2014)

----------


## roni_s

> A je ne vete ti moj e zeze? Te kane lojtur mend e kokes? Paske roitur fare. Cfare them une dhe cfare thua ti.
> 
> Ne Kosove kemi te bejme me nje genocid te paster sepse u organizua nga kupola e qeverise kriminale te Beogradit duke perdorur makinen ushtarake, forcat paramilitare dhe cdo gje qe i erdhi duarsh per te vrare, masakruar dhe debuar popullsine e Kosoves. Ndersa ceshtja armene eshte krejt ndryshe. Ata jetonin bukur e mire ne turqi dhe ne nje dite te zeze per turqine kur vendi i tyre ishte i sulmuar nga te katerta anet dhe gjithe meshkujt ndodheshin ne front nderkohe Armenet, vellezerit e Serbeve dhe Grekeve, filluan te bejne masakra te tmerrshme ne pabesine me te madhe duke masakruar femijet dhe grate, pleqte dhe te semuret, asnje nuk i shpetoi cinizmit dhe shpirtkeqesise tyre. Atehere pati nje kunderpergjigje nga populli turk te cilet humben njerezit e afer. Pikerisht per kete kunderpergjigje kryeministri Turk, Erdogan, thote qe vrasjet ishin te tmerrshme se fundja nuk ishte mire qe te ndodhte dicka e tille, per shkak se armenet ishin te paret qe ngjyen thikat dhe cfurqet me gjak te pafajshem, grash dhe femijesh.



...sa te mjere jan disa shqiptar qe vazhdimisht i mbeshtesin ata qe kan sunduar per shekuj me radhe dhe si pasoj e tyre ne sot jemi populli me i prapambetur ne Evrope e me gjere.....

----------


## Darius

Ne si shqiptare duhet te jemi te fundit qe te dalim ne krah te turqeve ne kete genocid. Ja u njohim mire surratin kafsheve te Anadollit dhe shume nga gjerat qe i kane bere ndaj armeneve i kane bere ndaj popullit tone per 500 vjet. Po mbeturinat turke ne token shqiptare normalisht qe do bejne gam gam. Keshtu eshte kur te shkaperdhen turku fisin per 500 vjet. Do i thush babe. Rrace felliqur. Ptu.

----------

jarigas (25-04-2014)

----------

